
RFC 1925: The Twelve Networking Truths - kaeso
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1925
======
edw519
(0) For every fundamental truth, there exists a counterexample:

 _(1) It Has To Work._

Counterexample: U.S. healthcare.

 _(2a) No matter how hard you try, you can't make a baby in much less than 9
months._

Counterexample: adoption.

 _(3) With sufficient thrust, pigs fly just fine. However, this is not
necessarily a good idea. It is hard to be sure where they are going to land,
and it could be dangerous sitting under them as they fly overhead._

Counterexample: Who cares? </resumes eating his BLT>

 _(4) Some things in life can never be fully appreciated nor understood unless
experienced firsthand._

Counterexample: Microsoft Windows.

 _(5) It is always possible to aglutenate multiple separate problems into a
single complex interdependent solution. In most cases this is a bad idea._

Counterexample: U.S. Constitution.

 _6\. It is easier to move a problem around (for example, by moving the
problem to a different part of the overall network architecture) than it is to
solve it._

Counterexample: Joe Biden's speeches.

 _(7a) (corollary). Good, Fast, Cheap: Pick any two (you can't have all
three)._

Counterexample: Five Guys.

 _(8) It is more complicated than you think._

Counterexample: "All you lawyers do is complicate situations that aren't
complicated." - Erin Brokovich

 _9\. For all resources, whatever it is, you need more._

Counterexample: calories.

 _(10) One size never fits all._

Counterexample: Pencil and paper.

 _(11) Every old idea will be proposed again with a different name and a
different presentation, regardless of whether it works._

Counterexample: suicide.

 _(12) In protocol design, perfection has been reached not when there is
nothing left to add, but when there is nothing left to take away._

Counterexample: Hacker News.

~~~
ars
Your counterexamples for the most part make make no sense. I feel like I
should give a line by line rebuttal, but that's probably giving your joke more
attention that it deserves.

------
b_erb
[http://www.rfc-editor.org/errata_search.php?rfc=1925&eid...](http://www.rfc-
editor.org/errata_search.php?rfc=1925&eid=3104)

Mark Nottingham's update on the speed of light.

------
sargun
Number 2 should have the subpoint "You must travel along the curvature of the
Earth" - that is, until we get IP over neutrino.

Honestly, even for a joke-RFC, this is pretty spot on.

------
tawm
"It seems that perfection is attained not when there is nothing more to add,
but when there is nothing more to remove." – Antoine de Saint-Exupery

------
dexen
I love how ``It is always possible to add another level of indirection'' is
described as corollary to moving problems around instead of solving them :D

------
seigel
Love it. Ahh, those lighter more fun days. Try getting an RFC like that in
there now.

~~~
rmccue
It was an April Fools' Day RFC, which they do at least one of every year:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools%27_Day_RFC>

------
dfc
April Fools Day is bad enough why are we reliving it on HN again and again?

------
mariuolo
Twelve truths and a misspelling (aglutenate).

